# Officer Down: Police Officer Robert Winget - [Ripon, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/11/2007
*37-year Calif. veteran succumbs to accident injuries*

*Officer Down: Police Officer Robert Winget* - [Ripon, California]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 57
*Additional Info:* Officer Winget was a US Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Ripon Police Department for 3 years. He previously served with the Los Angeles Police Department for 20 years and the Stanislaus County Sheriff's Department for 14 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and three daughters.
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle accident
*Incident Details:* Officer Winget succumbed to injuries sustained in an ATV accident while patrolling a remote area near the Stanislaus River at 11:40 am. A search party was formed after dispatchers received an indecipherable radio transmission from him and then were unable to make further contact with him. He was located approximately 90 minutes later.
*Date of Incident:* April 10, 2007

*http://www.timesdispatch.com/servle...&cid=1173350561751&path=!news&s=1045855934842*


----------

